# ترنـــيمه (مجنون) فريق رئيس السلام..تحفــه بجد..ولازم تسمعوهــا بســــرعه



## BeBo0o0o (12 أبريل 2009)

قام فريق رئيس السلام بكنيسة الشهيد العظيم جيؤرجيوس بأبى طاقية شبرا
 بانتاج الشريط  الثانى له بعنوان "مجنون" 
 يحوي الالبوم على 11 ترنيمة جديده كلها من تأليف اعضاء  الفريق و الشريط  متوفر متوفر فى جميع الكنائس المسيحية و المكتبات
 واقدم لكم من الشريط ترنيمه"مجنـــون"
 ترنــيـم : ابانوب القس يعقوب
 


 كـــم اود ان اكون واحدا من هولاء
 المجانــيــن واترك متع هــذا العالم للعاقلين!!!

 


 Quality : CdQ 128 Kbps 
 Format : Mp3
 Size : 7MB
 *****






 مجـنـــــــــــــون
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?iuot2tz2w4a



  +++
  اذكـــرونى فـى صــــــلواتكـــم
 +++

 +++BeBo0o+++


   ومستنــــــــــــــــى اسمــــــــــــــــــــــــع ردودكـــــــــــو ورائيـــــــــــــكو
  وباذن يســوع تنالوا البركه
  +++امـــــــــــــين+++​


----------



## anosh (12 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنـــيمه (مجنــــــــون) فريق رئيس السلام..تحفــه بجد..ولازم تسمعوهــا بســــرعه*

*ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييير على تعبك 
و على الترنيمة المجنونه صاحبة الفكرة المجنونه​*


----------



## caro/كارو (12 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنـــيمه (مجنــــــــون) فريق رئيس السلام..تحفــه بجد..ولازم تسمعوهــا بســــرعه*

ممكن ترفعه على 4shered


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنـــيمه (مجنــــــــون) فريق رئيس السلام..تحفــه بجد..ولازم تسمعوهــا بســــرعه*



شكرااا 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (12 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنـــيمه (مجنــــــــون) فريق رئيس السلام..تحفــه بجد..ولازم تسمعوهــا بســــرعه*


مرسي يابيبو علي الترنيمة 
جاري التحميل 
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على الترنيمه يا بيبو 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## naderkhalil (13 أبريل 2009)

جامده اووى يا بيبو 
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك انت عضو رائع جدا و ترنيمتك اروع


----------



## wa7ed z3lan (23 أبريل 2009)

ده شريط تكلفته بالآلافات
تسجيل توزيع تلحين كلمات
ويادوبَك ينزِل هُمَّ يومين
ويكون على كُل المُنتديات

تتِعَوَّض فى الألبوم الجاى!
طَب وإحنا هَنِعمِل غِيرُه إزَّاى؟
ده إحنا ما جيبناش ولا حَق الشَّاى
إللى شرِبناه وَقت الحُجوزات

واحِد مش عارِف يُقصُد إيه
ياخُد مَجهودنا ويَسطو عليه
والشِّىء إللى بيدهِش. تلاقيه
كاتِب آيه وطالِب صَلوات

طَبعاً لازِم هنصلى لُه
مش علشان عِرفان بجميلُه
لكن هنصلِّى وندعى لُه
يفهَم إيه خِدمه وإيه سَرِقات

هُوَّ المَسؤل وللا الجُمهور؟
بَس الجُمهور غَلبان مَعذور
أزمه إقتِصاديَّه وغَلا وأجور –
ماتكَفِّيش عيش حاف مع كُرَّات

طَب يِدفَع ليه جنيه وللا إتنين
مـ النِّت يجيبُه فى دقيقتين
ببلاش . وأنا هاأنتِج تانى منين!
ومفيش حفلات ومفيش رَنَّات

المُشكِله سَهله ومَحلوله
أصحاب المُنتَدَيات دُولَه
يحذِفُوا لينكاتنا بِسهوله
من غير لا مشاكل ولا خِلافات

وَأمَّ يحِبُّوا يحُطُّوا حاجاتنا
ياخدُم قبليها موافْقَاتنا
ساعدونا نكَمِّل خِدمِتنا
أرجوكوا إمسَحوا كل اللينكات

لِحاجاتنا بلاش تِعمِلوا أب لوود
دى سِرقه للمال والمَجهود
وماتِنسوش إن الله موجود
بيبُص علينا مـ السَّمَوات

كلمات رمزى بشاره


----------



## اني بل (29 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي على الشريط...


----------



## mina alfy (24 يوليو 2009)

اوافق الاستاذ رمزى بشارة ولكن ممكن بعد فترة تنزل على المنتديات


----------



## ddd (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامدة اوى اوى


----------

